# 2007 Nissan altima Bumper removal



## meestahbig (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi, I leased my mom a 2007 Nissan altima, this morning she banged it into a wood piling and is telling me the fromt bumber is hanging off. its not dented or scratched (amazing), but is hanging off the car.

Does anyone have any documentation on how the bumper is actually attached to the frame? I would like to try and fix it, but don't see the proper diagrams of the body panels?

thx. M


----------

